# do any one of you get these e-mails from your online site



## Gambit (Apr 8, 2011)

ever since I put my web site online. I keep getting these e-mails. not from my actual web site that has an online E-Quote form but direct e-mails that my normal quotes come in from. and its allway the same thing ...they all want blank shirt the qty is big and want to know form of payment.

I never give them any info but was wondering what the scam is all about? does this happen to you? heres on I just got..

Good Day Sir/Madam
I am Dwayne Cole. l will like to order for 1000peices of plain white
T-shirts and I will like to know if there is a surcharge on the use of
Visa or Master Card.I will be waiting for a response as soon as possible.

Size:Adult small size
Color:White
50/50% Cotton
Brand:Gildan
Quantity:1000Pcs.

Let me know the total cost for the specified specs and quantity above to be
picked up from your location when ready and paid for today.

Regards,
Dwayne Cole


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

I have had a couple of emails similar to that. I actually had an email saying that they wanted to order 5,000 candles from my apparel website.... obviously they didn't look at my website before they spammed me.


----------



## tshrtman2000 (Aug 25, 2011)

this is a scam. just delete them. i get 3 to 4 a week. they will pay with with a stolen cc. most of the time it is going to africa and delivery is by fed ex. when you run the cc it will be approved but 2 weeks later the cc company will take that money out of your account because of stolen cc and you probably have already shipped the goods.
jazz


----------



## Gambit (Apr 8, 2011)

my 1st thought when I got the e-mail was awesome I finally hit easy street! 28yrs of printing t-shirts and I've got a customers that only wants blank shirts great!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I use to get them all the time. If you keep deleting them they eventually go away. You just have to use some logic. With shipping cost, it's much cheaper to get t-shirts in their own country.


----------



## tshrtman2000 (Aug 25, 2011)

for the first time i actually got a call from one of them this morning. i could barley understand them and they wanted 1,000 t-shirts blanks. i knew it was a scam and if i am not busy at the time i like screw with them but today i told them i was not interested and hung up. they sound like they are getting a little bit more bolder so beware.
jazz


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I do not sell on my website and I get them - I never took no action but once I got excited - now I do not even open - just spam it.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

The spammers are getting pretty tricky. Some times they ask for T-shirts, and say something stupid like, email me your Phone number. Well, the numbers on the site. Pretty easy to figure whose sending that email.


----------

